# Dog sitter?



## fairyfinn (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi!
I'm a seventeen-year-old girl looking to start pet-sitting to earn some money for travel. My family have had cats since before I was born, so I'm comfortable with them, but I'd like to get into dog sitting too. I love dogs, and would like to learn how to take care of them, but I'm worried that dog owners won't entrust me with their pets. How can I learn more and/or earn their trust?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

fairyfinn said:


> Hi!
> I'm a seventeen-year-old girl looking to start pet-sitting to earn some money for travel. My family have had cats since before I was born, so I'm comfortable with them, but I'd like to get into dog sitting too. I love dogs, and would like to learn how to take care of them, but I'm worried that dog owners won't entrust me with their pets. How can I learn more and/or earn their trust?
> Thanks for any advice!


Have you owned a dog or been responsible for one (or more)?. Volunteer at your local rescue.
If you are planning to take dogs into your home to 'sit' them (which is normal as they don't do well left alone then looked in on like cats), they may well not be friendly towards the cats in your home.
Insurance would be required and you may have to be over 18 to get insurance, and you should be licenced by the council. It's not a quick way to make money.


----------



## fairyfinn (Jul 27, 2020)

I see, thanks. No, I've never owned a dog, but volunteering at a rescue is a good idea. I think I'll stick with babysitting!


----------



## JamesM22 (Oct 23, 2020)

fairyfinn said:


> I see, thanks. No, I've never owned a dog, but volunteering at a rescue is a good idea. I think I'll stick with babysitting!


Are you going to buy a new one for yourself?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking after dogs in their own home might be the way to go but you really need a fair amount of experience before you would want to try it. You might have family and friends that would use you and pay you for doing it. I used to use local older teenagers to house sit, dog sit and horse sit but obviously they were all very animal savvy and had parents that would keep an eye out too. I have used older people too but the teenagers were probably more reliable!


----------

